# Slingshot Gun - With Plans



## Hrawk

I finally got around to putting together a set of plans for a slingshot gun.

Here they are below with PDF attached.

NOTE : PDF is A2 size. Either use a large format printer or disable page scaling and tile over 6 pages.

Parts List:

A - Top - 40 x 10 x 480mm hardwood
B - RIght support - 20 x 10 x 415mm hardwood
C - Left Support - 20 x 10 x 415mm hardwood
D - Bottom - 40 x 10 x 500mm hardwood
E - Prod - 40 x 10 x 140mm hardwood
F - Trigger mechanism arms - 20 x 10 x 45mm hardwood
G - Seer - 20 x 10 x 50mm hardwood
H - Trigger - 10 x 10 x 60mm hardwood
I - Trigger support - 40 x 10 x 100mm hardwood
J - Fork tips x 2 - 16 x 30mm hardwood dowel
K - Trigger mechanism fingers x 2 - 16 x 40mm hardwood dowel
L - 20 x 10mm spring
M - Steel pins x 3 - 5mm x 40mm
N - Front grip - 25mm hardwood dowel
O - Handle - 40 x 20mm hardwood


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow. Awesome! You are very generous to put the work into this.


----------



## Jim Williams

Verrry nice! I think I might have to make one of these!


----------



## Hrawk

Trigger Mech


----------



## btrappel

nice design


----------



## RedRubber

Wow! I'm impressed....That is one fine piece of engineering!!


----------



## e~shot

Great design - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danny0663

Thanks for the great design, i want to make one!


----------



## Hrawk

Started cutting another one out today. Made from Tassie Oak and using 10mm pins (couldn't find any 5mm rod handy)

I'll post more pics as it progresses, try and make a build log of sorts.


----------



## jukeshoes

very cool you should angle the handle back 45degreees so your wrist isn't bent as much.


----------



## Danny0663

Looks like it's coming along nicely.... looking forward to the end results.


----------



## joe pepper

Wow Wow Wow,Absolutely Fantastic your video on the slingshot rifle, just saw it on the shared design site,So professional in every way.Love your trigger release, And the animation is out of this world. Did you do that on inkscape? I think you should change your name to master Hrawk, Its a masterpiece .i was so excited when i saw your vid my mind went into nonstop creative mode and i was up all night trying to think of a design that encapsulates that fantastic trigger release,my idea was to have a sliding fork ,so you could place the pouch with the ball in the trigger release first ,then with the aide of a rope or one of them hand crank systems the crossbow men used to use in the middle ages,this would to my reckoning able the shooter to lengthen the rifle and multiply the band set,which would make it a awesome long range and very accurate target or hunting sling rifle Ive made some drawings of my idea let me no what you think, my plan his to make a channel screwed onto the base of the first peace of hardwood bottom, then place a peace of hardwood in this channel with a screw ring, screwed into one end ,then tie a rope to the end of the ring, this rope will be used to prime the slingshot be-four release ,at the fork end underneath will be a roller for the rope to pull over ,fit the sliding forks onto the the peace of hard wood with screws.Ive left a head on the T shaped fork part,this is to fit some sort of spring loaded dowel ,that will catch on something at the end of the rifle to keep it cocked and ready to shoot ,when you pull the rope to cock the rifle there will be a clip for the rope handle to sit in, hope you get what i mean when you study my drawings,thanking you for your expertise, JOE PEPPER









* Attached Images*


----------



## Rapier

Hrawk has officially gone Inkscape crazy. Great effort there bud.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Hrawk

I've always been crazy man !

This was originally all done in 3D, I then drew the plans in Inkscape for sharing.

3D is a great way to visualise things and test that they work before you even create your first spec of sawdust.


----------



## Imperial

so.... hows it progressing ?


----------



## Hrawk

A bottle of chloroform turned up. Not progressing very far right now









It wont happen overnight, but it will happen


----------



## Charles

Keep at it Hrawk ... a lot of us are very interested in this one!

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## leon13

WOW Thanks for Sharing this One 
Cheers


----------



## idleidolidyll

that's cool!

i'd be worried carrying it in twilight or dark though; might be mistaken for a gun.

although I never really used slingshots as a lad, my brother and I used to make these kinds of gun using rubber bands. Very convenient and I've even seen rapid fire ideas


----------



## Chuck Daehler

The videos are down. Sob. Nice plans tho...tks much!


----------

